# CPU Difference



## hurricane_sh (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to get some input on choosing dedicated servers. Here are two servers I'm managing, they are used as typical dedicated servers with services such as Bind, Apache, MySQL. They mainly host vBulletin forums (like this board) and wordpress blogs.



> Server 1: Xeon 3450 SQC, 4GB ram, $200/month
> Server 2: Core 2 Duo E8400, 8GB ram, $120/month



Both servers seem fast enough, but I'm not very sure about that as I don't know how to measure website performance. Do you think if the price difference is justified only for a different CPU? How much difference can they make?

Please share your thought or experience, thanks!


----------



## hurricane_sh (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, there are better deals, but I always ended up with crappy network if I selected the cheaper servers.


----------

